# Bowel prep after rectal abscess surgery



## shambelle (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello, this is my first post.







A brief background - 3 weeks ago, I had surgery to drain a giant peri-rectal abscess. Because of some other symptoms and issues, I will be having a colonoscopy, probably 3 weeks from now. Due to the nature of my recent surgery and recovery, I'm a little nervous about doing the bowel prep (I will be using MoviPrep). Has anyone here had to do a bowel prep ~ 6 weeks after having rectal surgery? If so, would you please share your experience (no matter how bad it may be!)? I'm doing this no matter what, but as I said, I'm a bit nervous. The soreness and pain from the rectal surgery has been bad; all the doctors and nurses say I'll be fine in 3 weeks, but.... Thanks!


----------

